# Burton Grail replacement



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

Looking at the Burton 2013 Boots it looks like the Burton Grail is no longer an option.

I have some 2012 Grails that I really like and was curious why they got rid of the Grail.

What's the replacement for the Grail or a comparable boot?

Flex level: 6
Imprint 4 liner

etc.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

What are you using em for? I know the Hail's are a bit softer than the Grails were but they are fairly close. Hail's a park boot to all mountain.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have grails too - love them. Asked the guy in the burton store in LA why they discontinued them but he had no idea. They were his favorites too apparently. He did say this year's hails were a little stiffer and were not too far off the grail but I'm not sure about that. I think the imperial or the ruler boots would be closer comparison. Both are speed lace though.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Ya, they are kick ass boots. Luckily for you:thumbsup:, you shouldn't need new boots for a long time.

I have close to 80 days on mine & they're still better than all the new boots that I bought. Except the RFL's:yahoo:

I've had a pair of SLX's & a pair of Ions, both pair weren't as good as the Grails I have right now.

My theory on why they were discontinued.

They were too good of a boot for what they were charging for it.
SLX $629.99
Ion $479.99
Haven't tried the Imperial but @ $399.99
The stiffness in my grails has held up way longer than my SLX or Ion.

Grails $299.99 Why would you spend $300 more dollars on an inferior boot?
Answer, you don't. You get rid of the boot.

Problem solved.


TT


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Ya, they are kick ass boots. Luckily for you:thumbsup:, you shouldn't need new boots for a long time.
> 
> I have close to 80 days on mine & they're still better than all the new boots that I bought. Except the RFL's:yahoo:
> 
> ...


I may end up with 6 days worth on my boots this year, so I expect these to last forever.

I was looking around at snowboard gear and wasn't able to find any 2013 Grail's. I asked at the local shop when I was there and on of the guys said the Grail's are now Hail's which doesn't make sense.

Glad I was able to grab a pair of Grails for $200 over the summer.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Easto said:


> I may end up with 6 days worth on my boots this year, so I expect these to last forever.
> 
> I was looking around at snowboard gear and wasn't able to find any 2013 Grail's. I asked at the local shop when I was there and on of the guys said the Grail's are now Hail's which doesn't make sense.
> 
> Glad I was able to grab a pair of Grails for $200 over the summer.


Unless they come out with some new super tech boot made of moon dust, you shouldn't ever need new boots or @ least for a long while.

Mine are 2 years old & when I put them on, they're rock solid.
Probably the last high end boot with laces, Burton will ever make:dunno:

Seems only the shit ones have laces now.

they'll come out with a better lace yup boot worth a $grand$.

Bet chya!


TT


----------

